

U.S. fourth-quarter GDP cut to 2.4% from 3.2% - efremjw

How does this happen?
======
noxin
It's not the GDP which was cut down but the estimate of the GDP growth.

~~~
efremjw
of course...but it's not the first estimate...and this isn't a small
correction

